# Game Thread: Blazers and Celts



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Didn't see one up.

Blazers pushing the offense uptempo or at least they're starting the offense earlier... Lots of offensive boards. They aren't (DA/DAMON) "standing around" as they usually do.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

ewww damon's jumper looks truly awful


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TELFAIR IN THE FIRST!!!!


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

You can tell Gary wants to show Telfair somethin


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

no NVE the next couple games so telfair should get at least 15 minutes! go kid go


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes! DA's out! The circle is complete!

:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

theo's looking good


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone notice that TNT is using the secondary logo for the score card thing?

god that thing makes Damon's jump shot look fluid, and Derek Andersons game look solid.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ask and you SHALL receive! 



> Xericx
> BasketballBoards Player
> Supporting Member
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I love Telfair's passing....so unselfish. Nice spin move.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Uggh...Miles vs. Ricky davis....talent w/ low Basketball IQ galore.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

once telfair learns how to shoot....lookout!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

That shot was so flat. 

:laugh: 

Oh well, at least he doesn't chuck shot after shot like Damon.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

yeah, we know neither damon or telfair are good shooters...but at least he doesn't remind us as much as damon does


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damn we can't shoot worth crap, at least we are dominating hte glass..weak sauce Damon back in...cmon Mo put in Outlaw!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Horrible shooting...big surprise.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man Damon's shot isn't even close tonight.....LET BASSY PLAY A WHOLE 48!!! lol


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh gawd,i love your avatar..

you're my heart and soul,the air that I breathe...bla bla


RUBEN as usual comes in and has energy !!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

ohhh...an air ball layup - nice damon!!!! man, I can do better than that - sign me paul allen, sign me!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice layup Damon.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

It's been a while since we've had a fast break alley-oop...as a matter of fact, have we even had one this year???


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Damon didn't last long in the game....wow.

Cheeks actually grew a pair tonight.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> It's been a while since we've had a fast break alley-oop...as a matter of fact, have we even had one this year???


I think Patterson to Miles have had a few.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

This Blazers team is one of the most selfish squads I've ever seen.

I've already seen like 4 fast breaks tonight the Blazers failed to finish on because the guy with the ball refused to give it up. There's always a guy open, but everybody wants the points for themselves.

I'm talking about the guards here mostly. And specifically Damon and Ruben. Play Telfair Mo. You know he'll find people.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazers are having SERIOUS defensive lapses.

Uggh.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

POINT GUARD HIT A 3!
POINT GUARD HIT A 3!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Theo looks like he's got some spring in his step.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

There are some really weird defensive switches happening for us, DA should not be on Payton if it means Telfair is on Jiri.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Okay ---

worst. game. ever.

On top of that ---

Reef's. Worst. Game. Ever.

He doesn't look into it at all. He's very lazy tonight. Something must be up. 

I mean, there is NO hustle. I wonder if the locker room stuff isn't starting to get to the guys.

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bassy playing good, let him play the rest of the night. He's only 18..he doesn't need a break!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Okay ---
> 
> worst. game. ever.
> ...


Wait, now I'm going to have to come to Reef's defense here. This doesn't seem right.

I don't think he's playing lazy. At least Reef's killing them on the offensive glass. I don't think you get 6 offensive boards by playing lazy. He's just not hitting his shots tonight.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*BWAHAHAHA @ Chuck*

OH, COME ON MAN, BILL WALTON AND LARRY BIRD ARE ROLLING OVER IN THEIR GRAVES WATCHING THIS GAME!

bhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Reef stinks it up as they all do.

BRIGHT SPOT ??

Sebastian


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

This BLOWS


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

UGH..Where is Telfair?????????


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

damon 0-8


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MEMO TO DAMON!

Use your Right hand when you shoot a lay-in from the right side. YOU LEARN THIS IN 3rd GRADE BASKETBALL!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair!!!!!

:upset:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

What a snoozer of a 3rd quarter.

:dead:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Damon is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> Damon is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!


I disagree...if you take away offense, and throw defense out for the sake of argument, damon is just fine. 

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

:sour: I can't believe Damon bricked a lay-up


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Uggh...Miles vs. Ricky davis....talent w/ low Basketball IQ galore.


I always thought they were the same guy!

:laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

you know, if you listen to rappers delight, or unforgiven, and watch the game, it's almost kind of cathartic.

Hotel, Motel...holiday iiiin...:fire:


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Let's get a man on Tony Allen, whoever the hell he is


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I :heart Sebastian Telfair...and Play..this is why we think so highly of Miles. Dude is smoother than silk in the open court.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazers playing poor team ball still.....Telfair with 11 though....doesn't look bad at all. I like his swagger out there.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Sebastian : 11 pts 3 assists in 23 min 

Damon : 0-8 shooting : 2 pts


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I :heart Sebastian Telfair...


Why?

This kid is a PG. He's playing like a clone of Stoudamire. Shoot first.



> and Play..this is why we think so highly of Miles. Dude is smoother than silk in the open court.


Miles looks like an idiot. He steals plays. He ruins the offensive flow in the sets.

Reef/Randolph 0 shots in the 4th.
Miles 1-4 in the 4th.

Not silky smooth ... he's selfish.

Play.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Blazers must be playing bad D like the Celtics. You guys are up 20 boards and only leading by one. 

Boston's going small with 4 guards.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

eh Damon's in..excitement over.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

No- Damon's at the scorer's table- oh **** he's back in the game.

Telfair needs to end this game!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Down 5 with 3 mins and change left AND our starters on the court....warm up the cars. I hate being negative, but Damon can't run a marathon let alone a half court offense.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Way to go Cheeks. We were up by 1 going into the fourth quarter, and he stood pat while we were being dominated by two rookies and we had five straight turnovers to take a three point lead to a five point deficit.

Man, I love Maurice Cheeks. He's such a fantastic coach!

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> Miles looks like an idiot. He steals plays. He ruins the offensive flow in the sets.
> 
> ...


Ball movment is still bad. This falls on the coach. Telfair has been taking decent shots in the offense, not forcing bad shots.....overall, part of the learning curve. I hope and wait patiently for him to grow as a player.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow. Look at Boston. They have found a play (post up Gary Payton and work off that) and they are sticking with it. What a concept, huh Cheeks?

MAYBE YOU SHOULD TRY RUNNING A PLAY TOO, YOU SORRY SACK OF CRAP!

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...


Do you watch basketball..seriously? He is the furthest thing from shoot first, but if you can get to the lane and take a layin..YOU SHOOT! Please let your bias down and watch a game. I am sick n tired of your homer posts. The only one that can do well in your eyes is Reef. Hell did you think TMac had a bad game tonight as well?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it's a good thing damon is better than jason kidd, otherwise we'd really be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I agree that cheeks is doing poorly....but I still believe we will find a way to pull this out.....


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Celtics were very lucky to get that Ricky Davis jump shot off.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Take it to the hole and go to the foul line. No jumpers please.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

GREAT..who shoots the final shot?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Horrible possession by Celtics. :upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

woo!!


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Good game Celtics....NOT! :upset:   

Good game Blazers fans. That was a sweet shot.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

WOOOO!!!! GO SHAREEF!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

WOOOO TONIGHT WE'RE ALL PLAYMAKER0017!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Do you watch basketball..seriously?


Yes, I do.



> He is the furthest thing from shoot first, but if you can get to the lane and take a layin..YOU SHOOT!


He has been VERY shoot first. I think the reason happens to be that he is nervous and the game is moving a little fast for him. So, the easiest thing to do is shoot. 

But, right now, he is not a very good PG. He makes some nice moves, but he isn't that good yet. Sorry.



> Please let your bias down and watch a game.


Please don't tell me what to do or pretend to know why I critique a particular player. I have issue with the kid, because people here talk about him like he's the second coming ... regardless of what he actually does.



> I am sick n tired of your homer posts.


The feeling is mutual. If you can't see the homerism in your posts about Miles, Randolph and Telfair than you're blind.



> The only one that can do well in your eyes is Reef.


No, in fact I think he played sub-par tonight until this past SHOT!

GO REEF!



> Hell did you think TMac had a bad game tonight as well?


As a matter of fact, I did. Outside of a SPECTACULAR (and very lucky) 43 seconds, he was terrible. 

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

EAT SH!T BOSTON! HOW DO YOU LIKE THE BUZZER BEATER! Man great shot Reef, that took balls! Very poise by using the pumpfake. I hate to say it but I had no faith but man great win, hopefully this lifts us up. Still need a new BC though.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

dmiles is hurt.....ankle maybe?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

GREATEST SPORTS MOMENT EVER!

Reef hits the game winning shot ... a three 

AND 

Darius Miles breaks his ankle.

I'm all smiles.  

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> EAT SH!T BOSTON! HOW DO YOU LIKE THE BUZZER BEATER! Man great shot Reef, that took balls! Very poise by using the pumpfake. I hate to say it but I had no faith but man great win, hopefully this lifts us up. Still need a new BC though.


I know I'm not a mod or anything, but seriously, why do you have to mask swearing all the time?

you know it's against the rules, and it's rather childish to do it.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> GREATEST SPORTS MOMENT EVER!
> 
> Reef hits the game winning shot ... a three
> ...


uncalled for.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Great win, man it feels good to come out on top once in awhile


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> GREATEST SPORTS MOMENT EVER!
> 
> Reef hits the game winning shot ... a three
> ...


play you're like school in the summer - no class

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> uncalled for.


I cannot tell a lie.

I'm happy on both counts.

Play.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Wow, great shot! I screamed a little loud at that one, may have woke the neighbors up.  What happened to Darius? I saw him hopping off but don't know what happened.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> GREATEST SPORTS MOMENT EVER!
> 
> Reef hits the game winning shot ... a three
> ...


Get out of here.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThomasG86</b>!
> Wow, great shot! I screamed a little loud at that one, may have woke the neighbors up.  What happened to Darius? I saw him hopping off but don't know what happened.



ya some guys trying to trade him to me on my fantasy team lol


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

regardless, cheering an injury is classless.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, Play, I had respect for you.

The more I'd be okay with Rahim staying, the more I hope he goes. And I thought Laker fans were homers. Shareef goes from having the worst game ever, to being the man? 

Knock a 19-year old who played a solid game. Kid has had very few meaningful, if any, minutes, and contributes. 

You constantly knock Z-Bo. At least he was putting the effort in all game. 

And the comment about Miles was unnecessary. At least he was pushing the ball up and moving upcourt.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

"Greatest sports moment ever."

Two seconds later, "I cannot tell a lie."

Classic.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey I am probably the 2nd most Rahim fan here, behind Play (only because I do not know him personally) ...

keep him...

Darius I hope you just have a sprain. Hurry back


----------



## elastic modulus (May 6, 2003)

Ugly game but good effort by Blazers. Telfair was solid and had some moments. I too yelled in celebration as Reef made the game winner. After witnessing Tmacs 3 point barrage earlier, I knew that Reef's would go in too.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> play you're like school in the summer - no class


Well, that was true for the smart children. But, you probably fell in line with the "special" crowd. 

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> "Greatest sports moment ever."


It was.



> Two seconds later, "I cannot tell a lie."
> 
> Classic.


The eye of the beholder, mon friend. 

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, that was true for the smart children. But, you probably fell in line with the "special" crowd.
> ...


gordo, do you remember why you were suspended?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> regardless, cheering an injury is classless.


Do you really think I was cheering it on? 

Come now. 

I just like getting at people's goat every now and again. Especially when I was dogging the guy earlier.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> gordo, do you remember why you were suspended?


Let me reiterate this:

If someone calls me classless, I will retort. If you decide to ban me for said retort, than so be it.

In other words, I really don't care. I am one of the better posters around here and if you feel you are better off without me, then so be it.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

If you think Reef hitting a three at the buzzer for a scrambling, troubled team against a mediocre team is the greatest sports moment, you don't watch many sports.

I highly doubt that shot was even Reef's best career highlight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me reiterate this:
> ...


I can't ban anyone. I got no powers..and if I did, you wouldn't be the ones I'd be banning...er... All Im saying is, it takes a bigger man to take the "insults" and walk away.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> If you think Reef hitting a three at the buzzer for a scrambling, troubled team against a mediocre team is the greatest sports moment, you don't watch many sports.
> 
> I highly doubt that shot was even Reef's best career highlight.


Maybe at Cal he had a better sports moment, but I can't think of any great moments he's had in the NBA. I seriously doubt he's ever hit 3 to win a game in the NBA.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Actually, yes, you gave no indication that you're intent was to "get anyone's goat". Instead, you twice expressed joy over his injury.

Given that text posts are seperate from live interaction, your words are all I have to make an inference. From the tone of most of your posts to this board, which is all I have to go on, cheering and injury did not fall out the realm of your "character."

And yes, I do recognize that you like to rile people up, and with that in mind, it still seems like you are cheering his injury.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Wow, Play, I had respect for you.


You should continue to. 



> The more I'd be okay with Rahim staying, the more I hope he goes. And I thought Laker fans were homers.


Truth be told, I hope he leaves as well. It's frustrating to watch this team. No identity and no game plan.



> Shareef goes from having the worst game ever, to being the man?


I still think he had a rather lack-luster outing in the first half. He seemed to be out of it. 

He redeemed it though, and that makes me proud.



> Knock a 19-year old who played a solid game. Kid has had very few meaningful, if any, minutes, and contributes.


I have yet to knock him. Trust me, if I wanted to knock him, I would.

I'm stating what I see. I see a kid who has blazing speed, but is not ready to be an NBA PG yet. Maybe he will be with continued minutes ... he isn't far off.

But he could pick his right nostril and people here would comment on how it was a thing of beauty.

I think the game is too fast for him right now. He's deferring and shooting. That shows that he isn't comfortable with trusting his vision yet. This isn't an insult, it's an observation.

It's like seeing a green car and calling it green. Green is not a judgement call, it is just a statement of what is observed.

I have repeatedly said I think he'll be fine, but right now he is average ... at best.



> You constantly knock Z-Bo. At least he was putting the effort in all game.


Was he?

I also didn't knock him tonight or very much this year. In fact, I have repeatedly called he and Reef the strength of this team and that neither of them should get less than 16 shots. 



> And the comment about Miles was unnecessary. At least he was pushing the ball up and moving upcourt.


It was me poking a little fun at MAS. Ya'll take stuff too seriously. 

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> If you think Reef hitting a three at the buzzer for a scrambling, troubled team against a mediocre team is the greatest sports moment, you don't watch many sports.


No, it means that I really don't get excited about sports. 

There's an infamous scene in "A Bronx Tale" about Joe DiMaggio. It basically highlights how I feel about sports. 

Teams don't call me. They don't thank me for spending 2-4 hours of my life watching the game. They don't ask me how it was. 

I know Reef. I know McDyess. I know Shaun Alexander. I know a bunch of NFL players that most people wouldn't recognize. I played for Bama. That's where my loyalty to sports ends.



> I highly doubt that shot was even Reef's best career highlight.


Yes, it was.

Remember, Reef has been labeled as a career loser, whether he earned it or not. 

This team is the best team he's ever played for in terms of record and talent. To contribute big to wins ... for a .500+ team is a big thing. 

Play.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really think I was cheering it on?
> ...


We should rename you Troublemaker0017. :laugh: 

I actually enjoy all the ruffled feathers and drama.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I can't ban anyone. I got no powers..and if I did, you wouldn't be the ones I'd be banning...


Thanks. 



> er... All Im saying is, it takes a bigger man to take the "insults" and walk away.


True that.

Except I ain't all that big when it comes to that.  

I'm easily baited, because I gots me a mean streak.

Play.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, the team is in disarray, but the disarray only got worse with the constant rumors. I think the team needs to decide whether or not to make a move and stick with it. 

Telfair is far from a star, but he's ready for some PT. Did anyone expect him to make the same kind of immediate impact that James had? No, but Telfair made a nice contribution tonight.

And joking about injuries ain't cool, regardless.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Yeah, the team is in disarray, but the disarray only got worse with the constant rumors. I think the team needs to decide whether or not to make a move and stick with it.
> 
> Telfair is far from a star, but he's ready for some PT. Did anyone expect him to make the same kind of immediate impact that James had? No, but Telfair made a nice contribution tonight.
> ...


Lebron didn't play that great at the start of last season either.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you add more basis to the stereotype that football players are idiots. Thank you.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> Actually, yes, you gave no indication that you're intent was to "get anyone's goat". Instead, you twice expressed joy over his injury.


I honestly thought that it would be glossed over. I never really even anticipated that it would cause much of a stir.



> Given that text posts are seperate from live interaction, your words are all I have to make an inference. From the tone of most of your posts to this board, which is all I have to go on, cheering and injury did not fall out the realm of your "character."


Eh, I would have delivered that line very deadpan in person. It would have added to it. 

If the kid really hurt himself I wouldn't have said anything. The worst it could be is a small sprain. He was being helped off court and wasn't wincing. 

Play.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> And you add more basis to the stereotype that football players are idiots. Thank you.



Eh?


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> 
> 
> We should rename you Troublemaker0017. :laugh:
> ...


I agree, for the most part. I like a good argument and I don't mind little jabs here and there. In fact, this place is as strictly modded as I've seen. It doesn't bother me... I'm fine either way.

I actually get a kick out of Mixum's doomsday posts. Its like the morning paper and coffee, I know it will be there. Its endearing.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Awesome shot by Shareef. Now that Vince is hurt we might be better off keeping him. If only we could get some shooting. 

DA hit some timely buckets. Damon was awful as usual. 

Telfair looked good, but what scares me is that he reminds me a little too much of Damon. 

Zach was forcing it a bit. I don't blame him though, it's not like our perimeter was taking any pressure off him. He needs to calm down. 

It's too bad about Darius. I hope it's not too serious. He was a nice spark off the bench, attacking the basket. 

Doug Collins said it, the Blazers have talent but the pieces don't fit. But they do have a lot of heart. There was a lot of hustle out there. 

Reef has really impressed lately. He was constantly battling on the glass even when he wasn't getting touches. Killer shot at the end. Nice win.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really think I was cheering it on?
> ...


Play, let me clarify - you yourself may not be classless, but your pleasure in watching someone get injured certainly was.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> And you add more basis to the stereotype that football players are idiots.


Interesting. 

I graduated with a 3.85 with a double-major in Business (Finance) and Computer Science and Engineering. From there I went on to graduate with an MBA and a Master's of Accounting from MIT. I'm a managing Financial Consultant to First Data Corporation at 28. 

I didn't know that I could add "idiot" to my resume. Thanks for letting me know.

By the way, Alabama has more than a football team, you know. 



> Thank you.


You're very welcome. I only try to appease.

Play.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

yes i do.....they also have a lot of ********.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly thought that it would be glossed over. I never really even anticipated that it would cause much of a stir.



Agreed. It it were my friends and I at home watching it and someone said it, it no one would have cared. Maybe a little zinger back, whatever.

But without context, it *is* different, or at least reads different.

I just hope he's alright. I don't get to see or listen to games. I just follow these posts from home.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I graduated with a 3.85 with a double-major in Business (Finance) and Computer Science and Engineering. From there I went on to graduate with an MBA and a Master's of Accounting from MIT. I'm a managing Financial Consultant to First Data Corporation at 28.
> ...


congratulations.....i'm not impressed. which part of all that makes you not an idiot?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrGiants</b>!
> Yeah, the team is in disarray, but the disarray only got worse with the constant rumors. I think the team needs to decide whether or not to make a move and stick with it.


For the sake of the team, I agree. 



> Telfair is far from a star, but he's ready for some PT. Did anyone expect him to make the same kind of immediate impact that James had? No, but Telfair made a nice contribution tonight.


I also agree. I am definitely not against getting this kid serious PT. 

It's just frustrating to leaf through the incessant "Telfair is amazing and awesome" posts. He's yet to do anything that spectacular. 

But, you can see he is going to be good. Of that there is little doubt.



> And joking about injuries ain't cool, regardless.


I'm sorry if it offended you. I guess I too would have been hurt if someone joked about Reef getting hurt.

So I apologize. It really wasn't meant as a true comment. 

Play.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> yes i do.....they also have a lot of ********.


Check it out Play... the *winking, smiling face* lets me know that he's playing around.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> congratulations.....i'm not impressed.


I'm glad you weren't the hiring manager at FDC then.



> which part of all that makes you not an idiot?


Pretty much all of it. 

Pretty much the simple fact that at age 28 I've already accomplished more than you will probably do in your life. 

Play.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> ...


Well I didn't know I was one of the "special kids" as you called me, and I certainly didn't see that on my resume. Where I'm from, calling someone you don't know "special" and then jumping all over someone else who doesn't know you for calling you an "idiot" is called being a hypocrite. You have no idea what my educational background is, just as I had no idea to what yours was (until you bragged about it).


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, get out the ol' ruler and we'll do the manhood test the old fashioned way.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> Play, let me clarify - you yourself may not be classless, but your pleasure in watching someone get injured certainly was.


Then let me clarify, I really don't think your "special".

No, seriously, I don't think anything bad about you and was suprised at your lash at me. I was a bit barbed so I came strong. Sorry.

I didn't take any pleasure in seeing Darius go down. Nor would I. (unless he were starting in front of Reef, but that's cause I'm evil)

Just so you know -- I'm listening to Lost In Space in the background --- so these posts are going to definitely get stupid.

It can't be helped.

Play.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty much all of it.
> ...



interesting......considering you have no idea what i have accomplished already. But, you feel a little too proud of yourself considering it took you 28 years to do that.......i'm 23 and right there with ya.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> Well, get out the ol' ruler and we'll do the manhood test the old fashioned way.


My two inches won't scare anyone.

Play.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> I am one of the better posters around here and if you feel you are better off without me, then so be it.
> 
> Play.





> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> I graduated with a 3.85 with a double-major in Business (Finance) and Computer Science and Engineering. From there I went on to graduate with an MBA and a Master's of Accounting from MIT. I'm a managing Financial Consultant to First Data Corporation at 28.
> 
> Play.


 well, well. If bbb.net decides to give the best poster award your acceptance speech will be short and sweet....."I'd like to thank me, and a shout out to my good buddy Will Hunting"


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I didn't know I was one of the "special kids" as you called me, and I certainly didn't see that on my resume. Where I'm from, calling someone you don't know "special" and then jumping all over someone else who doesn't know you for calling you an "idiot" is called being a hypocrite. You have no idea what my educational background is, just as I had no idea to what yours was (until you bragged about it).


Chucky,

I'm not responding in negative tone, because I actually really like you and your posts. 

I already apologized for my comment about the short bus and why I said it.

Play.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> EAT SH!T BOSTON! HOW DO YOU LIKE THE BUZZER BEATER! Man great shot Reef, that took balls! Very poise by using the pumpfake. I hate to say it but I had no faith but man great win, hopefully this lifts us up. Still need a new BC though.


So, there's been a thread recently about where and why people may be disappearing.....


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> interesting......considering you have no idea what i have accomplished already.


I can hazard a guess. But, people haven't been happy with my guesses lately.



> But, you feel a little too proud of yourself considering it took you 28 years to do that.......i'm 23 and right there with ya.


HA! That's funny.

You may be working towards your MBA right now, but that's about it. You have not earned two undergraduate degrees and two master's degrees. Not unless you Doogie Howzer'd it through school.

Sorry, pal. Not a chance. 

I went to school with some REALLY bright people. I even met one of those Doogie kids. But, nah... I'm calling BS on that one.

Play.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Shoot. I'm 28 and the only reason I don't still live with my parents is that they moved away to France.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> well, well. If bbb.net decides to give the best poster award your acceptance speech will be short and sweet....."I'd like to thank me, and a shout out to my good buddy Will Hunting"


No way. That would be too close to Carmelo Anthony's acceptance speech for his collegiate player of the year award.

I'd roll more like:

"I'd like to thank theWanker. He taught me all I know, and I miss his threads wherein we got to ask him anything. I'd also like to thank God, because without God I wouldn't be able to type. In fact, without God I couldn't praise God. So I thank God for giving me the ability to thank God. I'd also like to thank Hap. His avatars suck, but he rocks. In fact, all the people of the Portland Blazer board ... even the really annoying ones (and you know who you are). You all rock. I have a lot of fun wasting the day/night away here. It's much better than going out and getting stupid drunk, that's for sure. Except I always know who I'm going to wake up with. Thank you!"

Play.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Chucky,
> ...


No sweat - don't worry about it. If I was held accountable for all the things I said while I was in the heat of battle when I play ball - I would probably be in trouble myself. After all, besides the Dmiles comment I've always thought you were a voice of reason on this board (I'm a big SAR fan). Just the same - you've got to understand you're going to catch it if you are happy one of our boys go down.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, I could of sworn the Blazers won on a buzzer beater, yet this thread is about PlayMaker. 

This board looks more disfunctional than the Blazers. I would be surprised to see a couple trades tomorrow. Hap may demand a trade to a title contender, while Play could get traded away for an expiring contract and a future poster to be named later.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I can hazard a guess. But, people haven't been happy with my guesses lately.
> ...


its lame that i would even mention it, but since you brought it up......
a 4.0 gpa in mechanical engineering and electrical engineering, 4.0 through master's in mechanical engineering at stanford.....after declining mit, ncaa athlete, and 2 years working in industry. and yes, i'm 23. 

you can call bs on anything you want if it makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh come on. I like Hap's avatars. Except for the ones that are of him.... scary.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> Agreed. It it were my friends and I at home watching it and someone said it, it no one would have cared. Maybe a little zinger back, whatever.


Yeah, I'm sorry. It really wasn't meant to be anything more than a stupid comment.

You know when you say a little zinger and you actually rile someone up and they call you on it. Well, that usually pisses me off and I get nasty. 

No excuse. 

It was just me being dumb.



> But without context, it *is* different, or at least reads different.


True. 



> I just hope he's alright. I don't get to see or listen to games. I just follow these posts from home.


I do too. Although, I have to admit, I would like to see the team play a game or two without him. I think we could be a lot better if we cycle Patterson in without Miles. I really am underwhelmed by Miles on most nights.

Play.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> Just the same - you've got to understand you're going to catch it if you are happy one of our boys go down.



What he said.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Wow, I could of sworn the Blazers won on a buzzer beater, yet this thread is about PlayMaker.


That's what I'm screaming.

REEF!

I didn't ask for this, you know.



> This board looks more disfunctional than the Blazers. I would be surprised to see a couple trades tomorrow. Hap may demand a trade to a title contender, while Play could get traded away for an expiring contract and a future poster to be named later.


Whatever. Hap needs me to pass him the rock.

And would you really trade me away? I'm like Dennis Rodman. I bring the hustle and heart and gumption ... but also a little zaniness.

I've also been on championship winners. 

Play.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Wow, I could of sworn the Blazers won on a buzzer beater, yet this thread is about PlayMaker.
> 
> This board looks more disfunctional than the Blazers. I would be surprised to see a couple trades tomorrow. Hap may demand a trade to a title contender, while Play could get traded away for an expiring contract and a future poster to be named later.



Blazers who? I just come here for the drinks and conversation.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I've also been on championship winners.


Great, that will up your trade value.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> 
> 
> its lame that i would even mention it, but since you brought it up......
> ...


Hold on. If this were all true you wouldn't put 6 ...... in your posts. That's too many, plain and simple.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I thought this was the Blazer game thread? What's with all the personal chat? Take it somewhere else ladies.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> a 4.0 gpa in mechanical engineering and electrical engineering, 4.0 through master's in mechanical engineering at stanford.....after declining mit, ncaa athlete, and 2 years working in industry. and yes, i'm 23.


Not a chance.

Especially in a field like engineering.

We'll say for argument's sake that you graduated high school at 16.

Then you do a 6 year program in 3 years. (one full undergrad degree 4 years, another complementary degree 2 years since core is out of the way)

That puts you at 19. 

Then we have the two master's degrees. Two years for degree one, two years for degree two. (there wouldn't be much overlap I'm guessing) But let's pretend you completed them in 2 years.

That puts you at 21.

Now you start your work, another two years.

That puts you at 23.

So, yes, I'm calling BS. Especially since I was an NCAA athlete and know that if you were on full-ride, they are keeping you for 4 years. I also know how hectic a college athlete's schedule is. Not a chance you take a two 4 year degrees in 3. Nope.



> you can call bs on anything you want if it makes you feel better about yourself.


Why lie?

You would have had me at a much less silly truth ... like, I am finishing up my second engineering degree and am going on a full-fledged assistanceship to Stanford. 

Play.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok, you guys. Scan in your transcripts, your SAT scores, and your most recent paychecks and post them here, along with pictures of your female companions and your automobiles. Then we can properly compare you.

barfo


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I thought this was the Blazer game thread? What's with all the personal chat? Take it somewhere else ladies.


We're having fun.

But, since you insist:

REEF WITH THE BUZZER BEATER!


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

No way, lets do some sort of obstacle course. With fire. And rope ladders.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what I'm screaming.
> ...


I know you didn't expect this. The comment was more to everyone else than you. I know you like to get people fired up.




> Whatever. Hap needs me to pass him the rock.
> 
> And would you really trade me away? I'm like Dennis Rodman. I bring the hustle and heart and gumption ... but also a little zaniness.
> 
> ...


The team is cutting costs and your contract is the most valuable asset here, sorry, it's nothing personal.


On a serious note Play, I noticed your negative posts towards Telfair are mainly in response to everyone praising (sometimes unjustified) whenever he touches the ball. You have a valid point, but just for the record, your being a little hard on him just makes all the people in love with him fight even harder and dig even deeper to find the smallest things that are "great" about him.

It also doesn't seem to bother you that people exaggerate how bad of a coach Mo is, so I would ask if you're going to plays devils advocate with Telfair, you should be consistant and do the same with Mo. Clearly Mo isn't the worse coach in the NBA as most people think here, and clearly Telfair isn't near being a superstar. Telfair was the 2nd best PG on the floor tonight, and Mo was the better of the two coaches tonight...You want to talk about bad coaches, Doc Rivers made more idioitic mistakes tonight than I can count.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Ok, you guys. Scan in your transcripts, your SAT scores, and your most recent paychecks and post them here, along with pictures of your female companions and your automobiles. Then we can properly compare you.
> 
> barfo


I have an 18-inch ruler if need be.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Ok, you guys.


Well, you could just look me up. Duh.



> Scan in your transcripts, your SAT scores, and your most recent paychecks and post them here


HA! Funny. Seriously. I like this post.



> along with pictures of your female companions


I can do that. Do you like blondes or brunettes? I prefer brunettes. 



> and your automobiles.


I don't like cars. I think they are a terrible way to waste money. 

I drive a Toyota Avalon. But I do love the Infiniti FX45. 



> Then we can properly compare you.


Well, I'm a regular. I should get the benefit of the doubt here.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> No way, lets do some sort of obstacle course. With fire. And rope ladders.


Now that's an idea.

Play.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I have an 18-inch ruler if need be.


If you're suggesting that you'll "hold the stick" ... more power to ya.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Not a chance.
> ...



lets see.....graduated highschool at 18. 4 years for undergrad, working in industry each summer and taking classes. i'm sure you can understand that a lot of mechanical engineering classes are electrical engineering classes overlap. 

swam in the pac-10.....that's ncaa division 1, right?  

and the master's program is a little over 1 year......45 credits. i never said two master's degrees. 

which part of that doesn't make sense?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> 
> 
> If you're suggesting that you'll "hold the stick" ... more power to ya.


I've got girls to do that for me. 

Well, tomorrow I'm going to meet a superhot model. 

For real. She is soooo fine.
Beat that suckaz!


Ohyeah, and Damon sucks.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still using too many dots.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> I know you didn't expect this. The comment was more to everyone else than you. I know you like to get people fired up.


NO! NO! NO!

It's all about me, damn you. *ME!*

Everything is about me. 

Me and my pressshhhhhiisssshhhh...



> The team is cutting costs and your contract is the most valuable asset here, sorry, it's nothing personal.


I know it is a business, but I put fans in the stands! I've played with a bum knee for this organization and this is how you reward me.

Well, I won't play anymore for a team that won't protect me. You know... my kids got to eat.



> On a serious note Play, I noticed your negative posts towards Telfair are mainly in response to everyone praising (sometimes unjustified) whenever he touches the ball. You have a valid point, but just for the record, your being a little hard on him just makes all the people in love with him fight even harder and dig even deeper to find the smallest things that are "great" about him.


You are dead on about why I pick on him. I also agree about the entrenching that I am probably causing. 



> It also doesn't seem to bother you that people exaggerate how bad of a coach Mo is


I mentioned it in another post a while back. I was one of the only ones that took your side on the argument. 

I think Mo isn't a good or great coach. I think he is better than what is available right now. I also think that Standermire make it awfully difficult to field a .500+ team, especially when your backup is hobbled Nick-the-was-Quick and nobody at SG.

Play.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

........

Engineering, not English. 

So, you drive trains?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I have an 18-inch ruler if need be.


18-inches?

Deleted. Inappropriate. 

Seriously, we DEFINITELY don't need 18 inches. 

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> lets see.....graduated highschool at 18.


Uh-huh.



> 4 years for undergrad


4 years completing a 6-8 year program?



> working in industry each summer and taking classes.


One or the other, not both. Especially since swimming would overlap.

All my friends in track were working over summer witht he coaches.



> i'm sure you can understand that a lot of mechanical engineering classes are electrical engineering classes overlap.


I said that already. So, I trimmed it to 6 years. No way it is any less than 5. 



> swam in the pac-10.....that's ncaa division 1, right?


No, not really. Hehe.



> and the master's program is a little over 1 year......45 credits.


Nice. I must have done the wrong major. Because every master's program I've seen is 2 year minimum, except for NEU's expidited MBA program.



> which part of that doesn't make sense?


Basically the whole thing, but oh well. It isn't really necessary for me to believe you.

Play.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

with all the "homerism" and the friends of friends why have we not come up wiht a na(speell this fo me)tuerale 2? where does one sit? who do we git'? git?)? 
naat. pf
sf?
the leag has changed.
viable answ. please?
how do we take time, create and fill gaps, stay young and lotter...?
or find bannnres?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> I've got girls to do that for me.


Man, I want your life.



> Well, tomorrow I'm going to meet a superhot model.


Any pictures or a name we can research?

I love me some womens.



> Beat that suckaz!


My mom is cool. Beat that! HA!



> Ohyeah, and Damon sucks.


Damn, you trumped me. You can't use that one anymore. That's cheating.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> with all the "homerism" and the friends of friends why have we not come up wiht a na(speell this fo me)tuerale 2? where does one sit? who do we git'? git?)?
> naat. pf
> sf?
> ...


Alcohol is your friend!

On a sidenote, what irony...both games decided by buzzer beaters. Maybe not irony....more whimsy. 

:dead:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> with all the "homerism" and the friends of friends why have we not come up wiht a na(speell this fo me)tuerale 2? where does one sit? who do we git'? git?)?
> naat. pf
> sf?
> ...


Are you drunk?

You are normally spot on with your posts .. .but this was darn near illegible. Either that or I'm REALLY tired.

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I really wish Monia was over here now. He seems like he can shoot and we need a sg desperately. I am so reluctant to want to draft a sg because I want to see what Monia can do first. I also think we need to bring in a vetern type PG similar to Damon Jones to back up Telfair next season. Also Al Jefferson looked good tonight. To bad we couildn't have had him and Bassy. But I would still take Bassy over Big Al. Also, is there ANY room on the court for Viktor Khryapa? We have Reef,Darius,and Ruben already ahead of him and even if Rahim gets dealt he's still 3rd string. I suppose that's ok for a year or 2, but we need these young guys to play. It's hard to bench Darius or Ruben because they always bring so much to the game. We should look to beef up our posts through the draft. Pryz shows his natural shotblocking instincts from time to time,but he is really clutzy out there. We should look for Theo's future replacemant soon.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, its pretty nice actually. 11-12 credits a term, and you're done in 4 quarters. Cal Tech's is set up the same way, same with Berkeley, same with MIT. I'm not sure why you think its strange to finish a master's in a little over a year. i'm not talking about an MBA, you realize that right?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Man, I want your life.
> 
> Any pictures or a name we can research?
> ...


Well, basically I have a lot of time to post at work without getting caught. That's always fun. I think that's what life comes out too..


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got girls to do that for me.


So to clarify, you have girls to hold rules to other men's "parts" for the purpose of competition?

That's odd.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> yeah, its pretty nice actually. 11-12 credits a term, and you're done in 4 quarters. i'm not talking about an MBA, you realize that right?


Yeah, a master's of engineering with a specialty in electrical or some such discipline.

Yeah, I'm with you.

Well, if what you say is true: Congrats. 

Just so you know, my bark is definitely worse than my bite. Or maybe not, I don't know. What I mean is -- no hard feelings. 

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I really wish Monia was over here now. He seems like he can shoot and we need a sg desperately. I am so reluctant to want to draft a sg because I want to see what Monia can do first. I also think we need to bring in a vetern type PG similar to Damon Jones to back up Telfair next season. Also Al Jefferson looked good tonight. To bad we couildn't have had him and Bassy. But I would still take Bassy over Big Al. Also, is there ANY room on the court for Viktor Khryapa? We have Reef,Darius,and Ruben already ahead of him and even if Rahim gets dealt he's still 3rd string. I suppose that's ok for a year or 2, but we need these young guys to play. It's hard to bench Darius or Ruben because they always bring so much to the game. We should look to beef up our posts through the draft. Pryz shows his natural shotblocking instincts from time to time,but he is really clutzy out there. We should look for Theo's future replacemant soon.


Couldn't Khryapa play a little SG?

Uggh..here we go again with the combo players....but I thought he had some outside shooting game. 

But we DO forget about Richie Frahm, who is an EXCELLENT shooter AND who can drive the lane fairly well. I want to see how he can do. 




Hopefully Nate-Dawg was right that VEEKTOR gets back around Christmas.....

What about Geno Carlisle....He's got to be decent...give him some shots at the 2. I'm sure he's an apt shooter.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> 
> 
> So to clarify, you have girls to hold rules to other men's "parts" for the purpose of competition?
> ...


All in the name of science!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stockfire</b>!
> 
> 
> So to clarify, you have girls to hold rules to other men's "parts" for the purpose of competition?
> ...


No, that's the toughest man alive.

I wish I had a harem of beautiful women that would do whatever I wished at my slightest behest.

Wait ... no ... I do have that. Really, I do. Yeah, that's the ticket. Yeah, yeah.

Play.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

ahhh. a little Lovitz.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Problems with the Blazers:

-Defensively they broke down anytime the Celtics made a few passes which required them to switch defenders. 

-Zach is still taking shots out of his optimal range. Too many long jumpers for my tastes. 

-Ball movement is not very good. It was said earlier that the Blazers are VERY selfish individually. not looking to make passes to make the offense flow well. It looked very "rat-ball" out there once again.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Outlaw is my ideal answer to the 2 guard, but he won't develop unless Cheeks plays him. I have no clue why Frham is out so long and if he comes back will Cheeks besmart enough to let him play and shoot off of the bench?


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Sebastian played alright today. Was really lookin good until the three straight turnovers. I expect him to play better tomorrow. His assist numbers should be up and he should get a steal or two. Good to see him make use of this opportunity.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Outlaw is my ideal answer to the 2 guard, but he won't develop unless Cheeks plays him. I have no clue why Frham is out so long and if he comes back will Cheeks besmart enough to let him play and shoot off of the bench?


From what I see, Outlaw is still learning...I want to see him play. With Miles' injury, it certianly opens up some possible PT for him as well. 

He should get around 10 minutes tomorrow.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BBALLSCIENCES</b>!
> Sebastian played alright today. Was really lookin good until the three straight turnovers. I expect him to play better tomorrow. His assist numbers should be up and he should get a steal or two. Good to see him make use of this opportunity.


Yeah. He had some mental lapses, but that was expected.....I'm hoping he gets more confidence...he really did look pretty good out there tonight considering. 

I hope this is the start of more PT for him.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> 
> 
> its lame that i would even mention it, but since you brought it up......
> ...


Is that you Greg I.?

Pretty crazy Play would bring up his measly 3.8 like he has you beat.

I can vouch for Greg hes a smart kid. Thats gotta be you who else swims and gets a 4.0 in ME and goes to Stanford? I never knew you had EE though.

Maybe Play should shut up with his "I have a 3.8 so my views are better then others" attitude.

So Play now you gotta :allhail: to blazerboy30's views.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

bassy had some really great drives to the hole, all ended in buckets or a trip to the foul line, exccept for the one where he got fouled but no whistle. Also..that bank shot off glass was CLUTCH.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, Telfair is awesome. Pretty much the best point guard talent to enter the NBA.

He really put on a play-making clinic out there tonight, putting the team in position to win it. Who hit the last shot is fairly irrelevant (but kudos to that guy...we'll probably never remember who it was a week from now). What counts is that they got to that point, thanks to Telfair.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah I love watching Telfair playing out there. It'll be great to see more of him in the next few games with Nick out. Maybe he'll earn a solid spot in the rotation.

Makes you wonder if its even necessary to go after Kidd.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Makes you wonder if its even necessary to go after Kidd. [/QUOTE]

It's not necessary at all.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Who hit the last shot is fairly irrelevant (but kudos to that guy...we'll probably never remember who it was a week from now).


:naughty: Blasphemy Minstrel...... it ws Rahim 

:rofl:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> :naughty: Blasphemy Minstrel...... it ws Rahim
> ...


Oh yeah. I remember that guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I remember that guy.


didn't he play for UCLA?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> didn't he play for UCLA?


That was Abdul-Jabbar. The player who hit the shot last night was Abdul-Wahad, I think. San Jose State.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> That was Abdul-Jabbar. The player who hit the shot last night was Abdul-Wahad, I think. San Jose State.
> ...


you sure you don't mean Abdul Jeelani?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Paula Abdul?


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Paula Poundstone?


----------

